# 2002 S6 Avant for sale



## wooly1 (Oct 25, 2001)

Very exclusive w / high performance ! Available for immediate delivery. In stock. MSRP only. $61,375.00 . Black exterior with Silver interior. No options. Serious inquiries only. Contact : Robert Woolslager 215-343-1600 X112 [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: 2002 S6 Avant for sale (wooly1)*

Does that look like a commercial post to you or what? Especially considering that this enthusiast has exactly TWO posts!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: 2002 S6 Avant for sale (VW Jetta GLS)*

not at all















ill give you $30, which is about all I have in my checking account...will you take that?!?
wait, on second thought, no....the silver interior is ugly IMO


[Modified by what, 7:41 PM 11-24-2001]


----------



## 2BadBimmers (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 2002 S6 Avant for sale (what)*

Silver interior


----------

